# Wanted:  Someone to clean up under Area D, 5 Wing Goose Bay



## The Bread Guy (18 Jun 2010)

> DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – HQ122802 – Invitation to Tender - Remediation (Bioslurping) Services for Area D, located at Goose Bay, Newfoundland and Labrador
> 
> The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to design, build, operate and optimize a multi-phase vacuum extraction (bioslurping) system for the removal of liquid petroleum hydrocarbons (LHP) from subsurface at Area D, 5 Wing Goose Bay.
> 
> ...



A bit more here, or in overview from bid document attached.


----------

